# Works Adored by You



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

In hopes of learning some new music, list Up to three works by any amount of composers you enjoy. If you find yourself in agreement with someone, instead of posting it again, discuss how you enjoy it.

*Mozart:
*
Symphony 40
Piano Concerto 21
Fantasy in D Minor

*Beethoven:
*
Symphony 1
Fur Elise
Symphony 9

*Stravinsky:
*
The Firebird Suite
Rite of Spring

*Shostakovich:
*
Symphony 10

*Bach:
*
Brandenburg Concertos
Cello Suites 
Goldberg Variations

*Satie*

Gymnopedi No. 1


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know my picks are all pretty popular numbers, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I like that I am sharing what I have picked up so far in my classical listening.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Chopin*

Nocturnes
Waltzes


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Let me try (favorites _today_):

*Vivaldi:*
L'Estro Armonico
Juditha Triumphans
Il cimento dell'armonia e dell' invenzione

*Bach:*
Organ Trio Sonatas
St. Matthew Passion
Mass in B minor

*Mozart:*
Mass in C minor
Die Zauberflöte
Requiem

*Beethoven:*
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 9 "Choral"
String Quartet no. 14

*Schubert:*
Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished"
Mass no. 6
String Quintet

*Berlioz:*
Symphony no. 4 "Funèbre et Triomphale"
Te Deum
Les Troyens

*Mendelssohn:*
Symphony no. 2 "Lobgesang"
Violin Concerto
Elijah

*Wagner:*
Die Walküre
Tristan und Isolde
Parsifal

*Verdi:*
Aida
Requiem
Otello

*Bruckner:*
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 8
Symphony no. 9

*Brahms:*
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Violin Concerto
Symphony no. 4

*Tchaikovsky:*
Symphony no. 5
Sleeping Beauty
Symphony no. 6 "Pathétique"

*Mahler:*
Symphony no. 2 "Resurrection"
Das Lied von der Erde
Symphony no. 9

*Prokofiev:*
Romeo and Juliet
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 7

*Shostakovich:*
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 7
Symphony no. 11


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I would never use the word "adore" for a piece of music, a bit to gushy.

But, here are ten of my favorite Classical works -

*Machaut*: _Messe des Nostre Dame_
*Bach*: _The Goldberg Variations_
*Bach*: _The Sonatas and Partitas for Solo violin_
*Mozart*: _Die Zauberflöte_
*Liszt*: _The B Minor Sonata_
*Wagner*: _Die Walküre_
*Brahms*: _Clarinet Sonatas_, Op. 120
*Stravinsky*: _Symphony of Psalms_
*Duruflé*: _Requiem_
*Bernstein*: _Mass_

And three non-Classical works:

*Miles Davis*: _Kind of Blue_
*Sondheim*: _Passion_
*Brian Wilson*: _Pet Sounds_


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> I would never use the word "adore" for a piece of music, a bit to gushy.
> 
> But, here are ten of my favorite Classical works -
> 
> ...


Totally in accordance with your art music list, except for the last 3!! I would add all 4 Brahms symphonies, Bach B Minor Mass and St. Matthew and St. John Passions and ALL the Beethoven Piano Sonatas.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Bach:
Mass in B Minor
Art of Fugue
St. Matthew Passion

Beethoven:
String Quartet no. 14
Grosse Fuge
String Quartet no. 15

Brahms:
A German Requiem
Clarinet Quintet
Symphony no. 4

Mozart:
Don Giovanni
Piano Concerto no. 27
Clarinet Quintet

Haydn:
The Creation
Cello Concerto no. 1
String Quartet Op. 77/1

Schubert:
String Quartet no. 15
String Quintet
Symphony no. 9 "Great"

Bruckner:
Symphonies nos. 7, 8, & 9

Mahler:
Das Lied Von Der Erde
Symphony no. 9
Symphony no. 2

Bartok:
String Quartet no. 3
String Quartet no. 4
Concerto for Orchestra

Monteverdi:
L'Orfeo
Madrigals Book VIII
Vespers

Dvorak:
Symphonies nos. 7, 8, & 9

Mendelssohn:
Elijah
Symphony no. 5
A Midsummer Night's Dream

Handel:
Messiah
Solomon
Israel in Egypt

Shostakovich:
String Quartet no. 8
Symphony no. 10
Symphony no. 5

Schnittke:
Symphony no. 1
String Quartet no. 3
Symphony no. 8

Xenakis:
Eonta
Persepolis
Tetras


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'm guessing this thread is basically asking what are some essential works that have defined you as a listener (or some variation of this)?

If this is the case, here are 10 important works for me:

Debussy: _Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp_
Mahler: _Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
Strauss: _Vier letzte Lieder_
Sibelius: _Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63_
Bartók: _Bluebeard's Castle_
Stravinsky: _Orpheus_
Shostakovich: _Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77_
Bruckner: _Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_
Berg: _Violin Concerto, "To the memory of an angel"_
Schoenberg: _Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Depends om my mood Captain. 
The only two who are safe on the list are Mozart and Beethoven .
For opera Verdi and Rossini .


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Richard Rodney Bennett:*

-) Symphony No.1
-) *Lady Caroline Lamb* soundtrack
-) Concerto for Stan Getz


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Tōru Takemitsu:*

-) Coral Island
-) The Dorian Horizon
-) *l'Empire de la Passion*


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Jean Prodromidès:*

-) *Les Perses* television oratorio
-) Le livre des Katuns
-) _La noche triste_ opera


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms:
Piano Quartet #2
Piano Trio #1 (revised edition, 1889)
String Quintet #1

Grieg:
Holberg Suite
"The Last Spring" (Elegiac Melody #2)

Schubert:
Piano Sonata #13
Symphony #9 ("Great C Major")

Tchaikovsky:
Serenade For Strings

Dvorak:
Symphony #7
Symphony #8
Humoresque #7

Mozart: 
Clarinet Quintet
Piano Concerto #21
Sinfonia Concertante

Wagner:
Tannhauser Overture

Debussy:
String Quartet
Clair de Lune
Prelude to the Afternoon of a Fawn

Mendelssohn:
A Midsummer Night's Dream (complete)


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Te Deum by Marc Antoine Charpentier.

Missa in B minor and French and English suites by JS Bach.

Partita VI C-dur FbWV 612 (aus "Libro Quarto", Wien 1656) by Johann Jakob Froberger. 

Tombeau for Monsieur Blancroche by Louis Couperin.

Viols fantazias and harpsichord suites by Henry Purcell.

The list can not end untill I probably list all I have listened.:lol:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Trying to do the impossible by limiting my list to ONE per composer.

*Bach*
Coffee Cantata

*Haydn*
Symphony 88

*Mozart*
Marriage of Figaro

*Beethoven*
Symphony 7

*Schubert*
Symphony 5

*Schumann*
Symphony 1

*Mendelssohn*
Violin Concerto

*Brahms*
Symphony 4

*Dvorak*
Cello Concerto

*Tchaikovsky*
Violin Concerto

*Debussy*
La Mer

*Shostakovich*
Symphony 5

*Copland*
Symphony 3

*Bernstein*
Symphony 1


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> In hopes of learning some new music, list Up to three works by any amount of composers you enjoy. If you find yourself in agreement with someone, instead of posting it again, discuss how you enjoy it.
> 
> *Mozart:
> *
> ...


You asked for THREE works but you listed more. I would like to know YOUR three works.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Karl-Birger Blomdahl:*

-) Symphony No.3 "Facetter"
-) _Sisyphus_ ballet
-) _Aniara_ space opera!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Luis de Pablo:*

-) _Danzas Secretas_ a harp concerto symphony ... or a symphony concerto for harp
-) Casi un espejo
-) Las orillas


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor - Lucia-Enrico duet - Joan Sutherland, Sherrill Milnes (1971)






Dame Joan Sutherland - 'Eccola!' (The Mad Scene) Donizetti's Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach:
St. Matthew Passion
Cello suites
Cantata Ich habe genug

Mahler:
Das Lied von der Erde
Symphony 4
Kindertotenlieder

Brahms:
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Clarinet quintet
Violin concerto

Schubert: 
Winterreise
String quintet
Symphony 8

Shostakovich:
Symphony 7
Symphony 10
String quartet 8

Sibelius:
Symphony 4
Tapiola
Violin concerto

Wagner:
Der Ring
Tristan und Isolde
Siegfried Idyll

Dvorak:
Symphony 9
String quartet 12
Violin concerto

Bruckner: 
Symphony 4
Symphony 8
Symphony 9

Ravel:
Scheherazade song cycle
Piano concerto in Gmaj
Daphnis et Chloe

Mozart: 
Clarinet concerto
Piano concerto 20
Requiem

Bax:
Tintagel
November woods
Cello concerto

Mendelssohn:
Violin concerto
Symphony 3 'Scottish'
Symphony 4 'Italian'

Strauss:
Vier letzte Lieder
Metamorphosen
Don Juan

Moeran:
Cello concerto
Violin concerto
Symphony

That's my favourite fifteen composers.


----------



## Opisthokont (Dec 16, 2021)

Works that I adore in no particular order: 

1. Milton Babbitt's Accompanied Recitative for saxaphone and piano - I listen to this almost everyday, the color and texture are just so beautiful. It reminds me of a pousette-dart painting: a dynamic moving city made entirely of prismatic lights; alien clockwork keeping time in a manner beyond our comprehension.

2. Bach's Fuga a 4 Soggetti - The unfinished fugue with the B-A-C-H motif, just absolutely beautiful and stunning. The story about it is most likely just apocrypha, but apocrypha can be beautiful nonetheless. I love the motif so much - and the fact that it's unfinished honestly makes the work sound much greater, it ends in a way that's so fitting yet falls away from us. I think about it quite often.

3. Stravinsky's Owl and the Pussycat - Hands down my favorite tone poem. I absolutely love Lear and hearing stravinsky set Lear to dodecaphonic music is just wonderful. I also honestly love dodecaphonic and chromatic vocal works in general: there is something just incredibly beautiful there, a color to the human voice that it brings out. Lear's poetry here: the absolute sense of whimsy in his writing: is brought out so well by stravinsky's serialism. It also reminds me of someone I love dearly - there is a very deep personal connection there for me.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

I try to limit myself to 5 composers and 1 work:


Tchaikovsky: 6th Symphony
César Franck: Sonata in A major for Violin and Piano
Mahler: 8th Symphony
Dvorak: 9th Symphony
Chopin: 3rd Sonata


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My next fifteen (I'll stop after this...)

Vaughan Williams:
Symphony 5
Symphony 7
On Wenlock Edge

Takemitsu:
From me flows what you call time
November steps
A flock descends into the pentagonal garden

Gubaidulina:
Jetzt immer Schnee
De profundis
Fachwerk

Debussy:
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun
La Mer
Pelleas et Melisande

Faure:
Requiem
Piano quartet 2
Piano quintet 2

Grieg:
Holberg suite
Piano concerto
Peer Gynt suites

Respighi:
Pini di Roma
Fontane di Roma
Gli Ucelli

Saint-Saens:
Symphony 3 'Organ'
Danse macabre
Requiem

Britten:
War Requiem
Winter words
Death in Venice

Beethoven:
Symphony 6 'Pastoral'
Violin concerto
String quartet 14

Chopin:
Nocturnes
Ballades
Preludes

Schmidt:
Symphony 4
String quartet
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln

Nielsen, C:

Clarinet concerto
Violin concerto
Springtime in Funen

Tchaikovsky, PI:
Violin concerto
Symphony 6
Symphony 5

Stravinsky:
Rite of spring
Symphony of psalms
Petrushka


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Several more of my favored works-----------

Schubert:
Octet

Schumann:
Symphony #3 "Rhenish"

Mendelssohn:
Symphony #4 "Italian"
Hebrides Overture

Beethoven: 
Triple Concerto

Ravel:
String Quartet
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Mother Goose Suite

Vaughan Williams:
Symphony #3 "Pastoral"
Oboe Concerto
Phantasy Quintet

George Butterworth: 
A Shropshire Lad
The Banks of Green Willow

Rachmaninoff:
Piano Concerto #3
Symphony #2

Wagner:
Siegfried Idyll

Sibelius:
Symphony #4
Symphony #6

Respighi:
The Birds
Brazilian Impressions

Moeran: 
String Trio
Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## szabomd (Dec 13, 2021)

Bach
Brandenburg concertos
b-minor harpsichord concerto 
b-minor suite 

Mozart
Piano concerto 21
Clarinet concerto
Symphony 29

Beethoven 
Violin concerto
Egmont overture
Symphony 7

Mendelssohn
Symphony 4
Piano concerto 1
Violin concerto

Liszt
Piano concerto 2
Les Preludes
Hungarian fantasy

Brahms 
Violin concerto 
Symphony 4
Piano trio

Tchaikovsky 
Violin concerto 
Symphony 1
The sleeping beauty 

Dvorak 
Symphony 8
Violin concerto 
Piano concerto 

Rimsky Korsakov 
Scheherezade 
Russian easter
The tale of tsar saltan

Shostakovich 
Violin concerto 
Symphony 7
Symphony 10


----------

